# piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición



## kraputasky

hola, que quiere decir la expresion
piensa el ladron que todos son de su condicion?

gracias todos
hasta pronto!


----------



## Talant

Salut Kraputasky,

C'est pas facile à expliquer, mais je l'utilise quand qq'un qui est un peu X, accuse à M Tartampion ou qq'un d'autre d'être un X (pas forcemente un voleur)

Par exemple, une personne dont on connait qui pique le materiel du bureau des autres, surveille beaucoup le sien car il pense que l'on va lui piquer le sien.

a+


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour de nouveau,

Ça veut dire que ce n'est pas parce que toi tu fais quelque chose de mal que tout le monde est comme toi.

Je ne trouve pas d'équivalents français pour ce dicton-là.


----------



## kraputasky

merci beaucoup, ca m'aide, je ne comprenais pas le sens de l'expression!! ca n'existe donc pas en francais


----------



## Gévy

Ça pourrait être une expression comme ça :

- Ce type, il a l'air louche...
- Oh, attends, mon vieux ! _Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi !!!!_

_Merci mickaël, j'ai assaini  l'air  _


----------



## mickaël

Salut tout le monde,


C'est équivalent à :
_"C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité"_ ?
Non ?




			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Ça pourrait être une expression comme ça :
> 
> - Ce type, *il a l'ait louche...*
> - Oh, attends, mon vieux ! _Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi !!!!_


 
Il est louche... ou il a les louches à mémé ?  Pardon, c'était trop tentant.


----------



## kraputasky

merciiii!! c'était ca!! c'est la poele qui se fout du chaudron, etc... merci merci
... par contre j'ai pas compris ta blague sur les louches de mémé...


----------



## DearPrudence

kraputasky said:
			
		

> ... par contre j'ai pas compris ta blague sur les louches de mémé...


 
Je n'ai pas compris non plus.  
« Il ne serait pas un peu fada Mickaël?
- Attends, DP, *il ne faut pas prendre ton cas pour une généralité*.»


----------



## Gévy

Oui, DearPrudence, c'est ça, c'est l'expression que je cherchais! Bravo, youpi !

Je rajoute: Je crois que "l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité", c'est un peu différent. Mais je n'en suis pas complètement sûre.


----------



## mickaël

Avant de tricher en éditant, Gévy avait bafouillée ceci  : _"Ce type, *il a l'ait louche..."*_

Il *est* louche/il *a l'air* louche (louche = il est pas clair)
ou
Il* a* *les* louches (louche = une grosse cuillère avec un long manche)

Excusez-moi, ça vole bas.


----------



## mickaël

Gévy said:
			
		

> Je rajoute: Je crois que "l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité", c'est un peu différent. Mais je n'en suis pas complètement sûre.


 
Mouais, t'a peut-être pas tort, c'est pas assez général. 

_"C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la Charité = se dit de celui qui raille la misère d'autrui, bien qu'il soit lui-même aussi misérable."_


http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:1CfqR7mvD5EJ:cuonmac.chez-alice.fr/proverbes.html+%22c%27est+l%27h%C3%B4pital+qui+se+moque+de+la+charit%C3%A9%22+sot&hl=fr&gl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=2


----------



## Gévy

Dans le dicton espagnol il ne s'agit pas de raillerie, mais d'accusation, de suspicion : quelqu'un a peur (à tort) de se faire rouler par un autre, alors que lui-même est le roi des entourloupettes. et voilà ce qu'on lui rétorque. Vlan, dans les dents !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

En francés existe un dicho parecido aunque no muy conocido:
_Celui qui est voleur, croit que chacun est son frère_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Luis Saiz

Gévy said:
			
		

> Dans le dicton espagnol il ne s'agit pas de raillerie, mais d'accusation, de suspicion : quelqu'un a peur (à tort) de se faire rouler par un autre, alors que lui-même est le roi des entourloupettes. et voilà ce qu'on lui rétorque. Vlan, dans les dents !


 
Perdonadme que me exprese en español. Os entiendo bastante bien, pero escribir francés me cuesta trabajo.

Gévy, creo que no es exactamente acusación o sospecha, sino que quien tiene una, una afición  se inclina a creer que los demá también  la tienen.

Por ejemplo con ocasión de la reciente victoria futbolística  de la selección española, todos los medios de comunicación  han agotado  su repertorio ditirámbico y no habrán dudado en decir que TODOS los españoles están locos de entusiasmo  etc.   Sin embargo, no faltarán españoles a quienes tal acontecimiento les habrá dejado indiferentes.

También una persona bondadosa será más fácilmente engañada por un desaprensivo porque aquella creerá facilmente en la honradez de este.


----------



## ena 63

hola:
en mi diccionario;
"Chacun mesure les autres à son aune", pero no sé si se usa mucho


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

Es eso, Ena, sí, está es la frase que corresponde exactamente. lo que pasa es que los franceses son menos aficionados a los proverbios y que muchas veces resultan o literarios o un poco pasados de moda. Pero has acertado plenamente.

Luis, gracias por la precisión, pero reconocerás que no se suele usar "piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición" si no se ha sospechado de  un defecto, de algo negativo. No imagino que se le diga esto a alguien honesto que piense que todos lo son también. Le tratarán de ingenuo, eso sí...   ¿De verdad lo dirías en este caso también?

¡Un saludito y hasta luego!


----------



## Luis Saiz

Bonsoir Gévy:
 
Desde luego, creo que tienes toda la razón.  Ese refrán solo suele  usarse en sentido peyorativo y te agradezco la lección que das a este nativo hispano.
 
Pero además de que tengas  razón me maravilla el perfecto castellano  en que te expresas aun siendo extranjera,  y no lo digo solo por esta  intervención, sino en todas las tuyas.
 
Au revoir!!


----------



## oxazol

c'est la poele qui se fout du chaudron
l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité

Yo creo que estas dos expresiones en francés no equivalen a la del "ladrón" sino a una muy parecida:
"Quítate que me manchas, le dijo la sartén a la alcuza"... o algo así


----------



## Maylog

Hola a todos!

La expresion que conozco yo en castellano que seria el equivalente a
"c'est la poele qui se fout du chaudron" es "le dijo la sarten al cazo", por ejemplo si alguien que nunca paga acusa a otro de no pagar, éste ultimo podria replicarle "le dijo la sarten al cazo" para decirle que no es el mas indicado para hablar puesto que esta en la misma situacion


----------

